# Dont post in here much,



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

gas tank is now holding me up in the rear.



























Quick pics.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

looks great:thumbup:


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

Rear stance is money. 
:thumbup: for a local. What setup up front? Not sure if it's cause I'm on my phone 
But looks like it could go lower?


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

Frame on ground :banghead:. soon enough i'm going to start working on that ... its a serious task


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2010)

Very Nice :thumbup:


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

how local?


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup: im liking it


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

Front wheels need to come out a little more IMO. Looks great otherwise though


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

holy ****
you should wash her


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

need to, hate this weather we've been having.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

keeganhartman said:


> Frame on ground :banghead:. soon enough i'm going to start working on that ... its a serious task


 if the frame is on the ground then theres not much to do i guess. Looks good, just space out the fronts a bit.



keeganhartman said:


> how local?


 Located in Northern VA. Where in MD are you?


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

baltimore, yeah i'm running wobbles so the front can't be spaced until i get adapters...


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

First pic is money Keegan! :thumbup: 

I still don't understand why they gave the fwd A4 a solid beam in the rear :banghead::banged:

Love that rear negative camber.


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

going independent is do-able...


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice work :beer:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

3-0-4 said:


> Front wheels need to come out a little more IMO. Looks great otherwise though


my thoughts exactly...:beer:.. rear is on poin though


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

keeganhartman said:


> going independent is do-able...


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

I say that without researching ... but anything is do-able... have you looked into it yet ?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

No I never even thought about it, but I do believe the B5 Passat as independent rear the fwd models...maybe I could do a swap, same chassis...hmmmm you have my brain wheels turning :laugh:

I did some searching and the fwd passat does not have an IRS...the B6 fwd A4 does though...I don't think it will work unless I took the rear end from a quattro and that would be way to much work I might as well just buy an A4 thats quattro...which may happen in my future.


----------



## AngusBeef (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you :beer:


The car looks awesome :thumbup:


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

hm... would the quattro have mounting points for components or would those have to be fabbed ?


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

wow... that is it why i changed into bagges... awesome man...


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

I came. Looks boss.


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

god damn that rear stance is on point.

wider front lips :heart:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

you call that low???:laugh:

looks great!!!


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Widen them fronts a bit.. Rear end looks insaneee!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Car looks great, now LOWER IT!  I actually kind of like the front poke to be honest, looks great as is :thumbup: Care to share your setup with us?


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

I kinda like the fronts, when we got them they were 3" all the way around. They came off the black passat and had spike bolts... I know some of you will remember the car. I just need a set of adapters or something i don't know if they have extended wobbles but they'd be perfect.


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

air or wheel set up?


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

wow got camber haha very nice!! make them things a bit wider in the front!


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

rear's money :thumbup:


----------



## Vdubbzz (Nov 12, 2009)

lowerrr ittttttttt :thumbup:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

keeganhartman said:


> air or wheel set up?


Air please, I know what RS's look like :laugh:


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

haha didn't want to go through explaining and guess wrong. 

Rear are the universal airlift slamairs and fronts are shortened BOCs. 6 valve right now but will have my replacement shortly enough to go back to 8. simple management.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

rear looks great.:thumbup:


----------



## Colin. (Jan 24, 2010)

rear shot is sick...front needs something, wheels are sucked in looks goofy

:thumbup: for MD...I'm in poolesville


----------



## .:BULLFROG:. (Apr 6, 2010)

Negative camber in the rear looks great, nice work


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

any of you locals work at a body shop ? or have the ability to do some panel welding?


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbup: for another baltimore local


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

Damn :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

